# Reflections



## Heather Koch

As I searched the forums I didn't see a "Reflections" themed thread... I know, I know a newbie creating a new thread 

BUT I thought this would be a fun theme for people... 


Here is a couple I've found :




DET_1860 by heather.koch43, on Flickr




DET_0202 1 by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## snowbear

12-shot pano.




Tidal Basin Panorama by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Heather Koch

Can I get a bump, bump?!


----------



## Heather Koch

Tried a glass reflection photo, tested it out for a fellow member... For not really knowing what I am doing and messing around, turned out decent? 




DSC_1799 by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

Here's one.  Kodak D3600, no choice full auto,  less Mpx than a doorknob, but it was in my pocket at the time.


----------



## Philmar

Early morning Taj Mahal reflected in its fountain by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Toronto reflections by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Moored sailboats - Volden, Holland by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Christmas ball by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Scupture by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Pool by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Okay, just two more for today:



PI1708 by limrodrigues, on Flickr

and




PI578 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Istiqlal Mosque - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Reflecting pool of Nathan Phillips Square - Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr




3 young women at Istiqlal Mosque - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Angkor Wat sunrise reflection by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The end - NY Public Library, Schwarzman Building by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

"Reality"  TV


----------



## Philmar

Time for a trim - Udaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr






Flamingo and friend - Los Flamencos National Reserve, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Ponte Sant&#x27;Angelo at dusk, Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

rivertree by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## PropilotBW




----------



## Philmar

Construction adjacent to Hydro One by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Reflection - Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




A Bean reflection - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Crown Fountain reflection and silhouette - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ganges reflection by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Reflection of cucuruchos during Semana Santa - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Planetarium in Palermo, Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline Panorama by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Summer Palace - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ponte Sant&#x27;Angelo and Castel Sant&#x27;Angelo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Angkor Wat at sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Kedarnag138




----------



## Philmar

beach strolling - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Atlantis nightclub at Ontario Place by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Vietnam Veterans Memorial - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Shanty town reflection - Siem Reap, Cambodia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Plaza de Armas reflected on office tower - Santiago de Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

close shave - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Chris Stegner




----------



## Philmar

Cloud Gate (or the Bean) sculpture by Anish Kapoor - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Regioplan building reflection - Amsterdam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Reflecting pool of Nathan Phillips Square - Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

MARS addition reflected in Hydro One Building - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## zombiesniper

reflection by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colorful reflection in Burano near Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Flamingos feeding - Los Flamencos National Reserve by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leslie Street Spit reflection by Phil Marion, on Flickr




silhouette inside King Hassan II mosque - Casablanca, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Reflection of construction crane by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Vin Tage

Ciel parisien by Vin Tage, sur Flickr




Montparnasse by Vin Tage, sur Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Le Musée du Louvre by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Piper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rain water reflection of Basilica di San Marco (Saint Mark&#x27;s Basilica) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Moored gondolas - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colorul reflection in Burano near Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

piper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

felection of colorful houses in Burano near Venezia Venice, italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Vin Tage

Reflets by Vin Tage, sur Flickr




Mirror by Vin Tage, sur Flickr




Reflet by Vin Tage, sur Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Taj Mahal reflection at dawn - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Stepwell inside Taragarh Fort - Bundi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## mjhousto




----------



## Philmar

South Gate to Taj Mahal (reflection) - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Taj Mahal mosque reflected in pool by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Worker skimming the holy pond of garbage - Sikh Golden Temple in Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Bean reflection - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren

My friend Michelle drinking coffee after a photo shoot.


----------



## Philmar

Taj Mahal and reflecting pool early morning before the sun appeared over the toxic sludge of smog by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Meta reflection - Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ottawa reflection by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## tpuma

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QKNwEh]
	

Mallards by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Gary A.

#1





#2





#3


----------



## jcdeboever

10-4 good buddy


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

1. Nice leg


 

2. Whiskey Nick


 

3. Outdoor Street Boys


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T, 50mm f2, Tmax 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T, 50mm f2, TMAX 100


----------



## Fred von den Berg

jcdeboever said:


> Pentax P30T, 50mm f2, TMAX 100
> 
> View attachment 141679



Very good and interesting architectural shots: the grain with the 400 is particularly pleasing. Kodak BW film is so nice, did you develop these yourself?


----------



## jcdeboever

Fred von den Berg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pentax P30T, 50mm f2, TMAX 100
> 
> View attachment 141679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good and interesting architectural shots: the grain with the 400 is particularly pleasing. Kodak BW film is so nice, did you develop these yourself?
Click to expand...


Thanks. No I didn't develop myself this time. I just don't have the time. I work 70 + hours a week, grandkids, golf, softball, the wife, etc. I like to develop but the rolls just sit around. I had these done by Darkroom and I was very pleased by their enhanced scan. It worked out to $15 a roll, a little pricey but worth it for me. I used Dwayne's the last time and was not happy so I tried Darkroom. It's really the scan time as opposed to developing. I ran out of chemicals but did restock last week so I suppose the next rolls I'll do myself and send the scans out, more than likely. I primarily shoot on lunch hours, every day, in various cities during my travels. I am buying darkroom supplies a little at a time and will be doing wet prints buy the end of the year or that is my goal. I like to develop but I hit a wall in the scanning because my scanner is not to good at 135, Canoscan 800f.


----------



## tirediron




----------



## Tee




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_goose_fly1 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




cmw3_d40_1467.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Pretty little tutu, getting one for my little pumpkin when she starts dance class later in fall. XT2 16MM


----------



## tpuma

[url=https://flic.kr/p/VTw66g]
	

Great Egret by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/VuTQK6]
	

GBH Reflection by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/VfU7e7]
	

Tree Swallow Relfection by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


----------



## JayG1372




----------



## jcdeboever

Reflected light on garage wall in AM. Cell phone camera. Shot in film mode on camera.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## qmr55

Focus Stacking Camaro 2 by Sam LaMothe, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

DSC_0295.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## yamaha pat

Outside my local watering hole.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## yamaha pat

Mono Lake. Ca.


----------



## PhotoriousMe

Here's a few from me.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dikkie

Hernekouter by Bulevardi, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A reflection of my heart...I spotted this on a walk early this morning.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, 50mm f/1.7, HP5+, Ilfosol 3, Rapid Fix

Apple Man


----------



## Derrel

Great Blue Heron Takes Flight, watercolor-style.


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1, 50mm f3.5 macro, TriX




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## smoke665

Dawn of an upside down world




Beaver Pond02172017_023-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## yamaha pat

General Store, Bodie Ca.


----------



## jcdeboever

Hanging Light reflection. Nikon FM, AIS 35-70 f/3.5 (72mm filter), TriX box speed, D76, Rapid Fixer


----------



## smithdan

Reflections under construction....


----------



## Philmar

Historic Don Jail and Bridgepoint Health complex care and rehabilitation hospital - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Wooden bridge - Maing Thauk village by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Flooded pond in Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over Kan Thar Yar Lake, Hpa-&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Picnic field on flooded Toronto Islands by Phil Marion, on Flickr




sunning the buns - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cinesphere at dusk - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Fred von den Berg

Revue AC-3s, 35mm lens with yellow filter, APX 400 (pushed to 1600), Adonal 1+25, 20°C for 30 minutes with slight agitation.


----------



## Philmar

Schoolhouse on stilts - floating village of Maing Tauk in Inle Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over western moat of the Mandalay Royal Palace - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fisherman - Taung Tha Man Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## Philmar

Kyaut Ka Latt Pagoda reflection - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## edz101




----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1, 55 f/3.5 macro, TriX

50's Vintage outdoor fluorescent light fixtures at a closed gas station.  My first image from my vintage light fixture project. Taken in the summer. Found the roll of TriX under my seat in the truck. It shows but it is what it is. I like the reflection in the light panel. Edited for crop. The film had some stuff on it, it was marked ASAE1 which meant antique store, my notes told me it expired 10 years ago. The other images in the camera were messed up, only 4 were recognizable.


----------



## Philmar

Flooded Woodbine Beach pond- Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

I pawned my sisters bike but she burned my baseball glove. My glove is gone but her bike lives on, she won...


----------



## Philmar

Stupas and decorative htis - Kakku, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ice encrusted Lake Ontario jetty near ironically named Balmy Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dawn fisherman next to temple - Amarapura, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Start of a new day - Taung Tha Man Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## petrochemist

I can't believe I've not noticed this thread before.
I love reflections, here are a few of mine:
The city of Nice reflected in wet pavement (infra red)



old Nice relection 720nm small by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr

Fireworks at the local pier



IMGP5691_crs by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr

A ghostly figure seen in the rear door - it seems a DISTANT relative died at this circuit 



Flash with ghost by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr

A distorting mirror



Distorted family by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr

and the compulsory reflection in glass windows



Floodlit church by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

petrochemist said:


> I can't believe I've not noticed this thread before.
> I love reflections, here are a few of mine:



That is exactly why I inserted the link to this part of the forum in my signature...there are _many_ threads with some really great photos here. You just shared some!


----------



## Nwcid




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wow. You can't tell where the reflection starts and ends. Nice.


----------



## Philmar

Early morning reflection on the western moat of Royal Palace  - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm GA645Zi, TriX shot at 800


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## limr

rMarina by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rCafe reflection by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## katsrevenge

Fresh eyes1 by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Kan Thar Yar Lake, Hpa-&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> rMarina by limrodrigues, on Flickr


Wow, gorgeous! Excellent composition


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rMarina by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous! Excellent composition
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Lead glass reflection


----------



## Fred von den Berg

jcdeboever said:


> Lead glass reflection
> View attachment 154168



That is really nice, JC, really nice!


----------



## jcdeboever

Fred von den Berg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lead glass reflection
> View attachment 154168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really nice, JC, really nice!
Click to expand...

Thanks Fred!


----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> Lead glass reflection





Fred von den Berg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lead glass reflection
> View attachment 154168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really nice, JC, really nice!
Click to expand...


I concur Fred, nominated for POTM


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lead glass reflection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lead glass reflection
> View attachment 154168
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is really nice, JC, really nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I concur Fred, nominated for POTM
Click to expand...

Thanks Bud! I appreciate it.


----------



## Philmar

Buddhist monks&#x27; quarters next to Kyaut Ka Latt Pagoda - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F with eye level prism, 55mm f/3.5 micro pre-ai, TriX shot at 400 using sunny 16 method, HC110 B for 6 min, rapid fix, Epson V800. It was cold, 23°


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F with eye level prism, 55mm f/3.5 micro pre-ai, TriX

1.


 

2.


----------



## fishing4sanity

I was planting peas yesterday and thought the clouds were pretty good looking, so I pulled out the cell phone and noticed my own reflection ruined the pic. That's as close to a 'selfie' as a guy who looks like me should ever get.


----------



## zulu42

fishing4sanity said:


> I was planting peas yesterday and thought the clouds were pretty good looking, so I pulled out the cell phone and noticed my own reflection ruined the pic. That's as close to a 'selfie' as a guy who looks like me should ever get.
> View attachment 155084



I love this shot.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## jcdeboever

Defiance OH.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The Old Canal


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1




2


----------



## mishele

IMG_5154-1 by Mish, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Brighton I360 observation Tower on Brighton sea front, it is 500ft and the pod will carry up to 200 people if they wish to go 473ft.





Reflections by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3HP, Acros shot at 400, 50mm 1.8 AIS, HC 110 B, Epson V800


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Osprey Splashdown


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Seattle Airport Tram Reflection


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Breezy85




----------



## petrochemist

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 158138


I assume that's upside down...


----------



## zulu42

petrochemist said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158138
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that's upside down...
Click to expand...


Oops!


----------



## Breezy85

zulu42 said:


> petrochemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158138
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that's upside down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops!
Click to expand...


Oh trippy! Haha how did that happen?


----------



## Fujidave

Pavilion reflection X-T20 + XF 35mm f2


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2, 23 f2

Chevy Moon


----------



## Philmar

Piazza San Marco and puddle - Venice by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Palazzo Vecchio reflected in a puddle - Florence by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over flooded Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr




(Piazza San Marco) St. Peter&#x27;s Square reflection at dusk - Venice by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Itamaraty Palace (Ministry of External Relations - Brasilia) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Reflection by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Gulaab Niwaas Palace - Pushkar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

waterlog by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wharf reflection - Hoonah, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

reflections of Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Agua Volcano reflected in Antigua&#x27;s public laundry washing basin by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Public laundry tanks of Tanque la Union - Antigua by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Piazza San Marco and puddle - Venice by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cloud Gate (or the Bean) sculpture by Anish Kapoor - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

National Congress of Brazil at dawn by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Muskoka chairs flooded at Woodbine Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Me and my GA645ZI. Yes it has an strange viewfinder, it is portrait in viewfinder


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Island flood of 2017 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Lake Chocorua by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## D7K

Been lucky enough to visit some places and grab some really great reflections lately, here's one from a set taken at a reservoir near us.




Reflections by CJR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## D7K

Another one from me:

D850 / 24-70 2.8 @ 24mm / f/8 / ISO200 / 1/200sec




The Bridge by CJR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Crown Fountain reflection and silhouette - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Reflections of Valladolid, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Kedarnag138




----------



## Philmar

Salt extraction ponds near Celestun, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Scott Whaley

I took this photo of a bubble floating in the air at an Asian festival.  Notice the reflection of the people in the bubbles.


----------



## Philmar

rainy Bean reflection abstract - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## D7K

Fall morning on the reservoir...


----------



## Fujidave




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

4600 A

.


----------



## JonFZ300

Badwater Basin, Death Valley National Park


----------



## Philmar

that's nice Jon


----------



## Philmar

Frigid Leuty Lifeguard Station reflection - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Reflection - Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I only have eyes for you 

.


----------



## Philmar

creepy cool ^^^


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Lake Ontario and Centre Island Pier - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## Photo Lady

I love all these beautiful photos.... i am just starting to do reflections photos.. so i really enjoyed seeing all of these...


----------



## Philmar

Ashbridges Bay reflection by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Philmar said:


> Ashbridges Bay reflection by Phil Marion, on Flickr


beautiful


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Boat, Glass Balls. Artist Dale Chihuly - Royal Ontario Museum, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

flamingos feeding in Salar de Atacama - Los Flamencos National Reserve, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

red yucca near work

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## danbob6

Olympic Sculpture Park
Canon 700D/55-250 @ 116mm/ f/9/ISO100/1/25 sec


----------



## Philmar

Toronto  Island Water Treatment Plant by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Flooded Woodbine Beach and vacant volleyball net poles by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## danbob6




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Photo Lady

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 173981


i love how everything is so green and yet it reflects the color boldly..


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Photo Lady said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173981
> 
> 
> 
> i love how everything is so green and yet it reflects the color boldly..
Click to expand...


Thanks, Photo Lady. I used the pop-up flash in slow-synchro setting to get this, which might account for the quality of definition in the reflection.


----------



## Photo Lady

Fred von den Berg said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173981
> 
> 
> 
> i love how everything is so green and yet it reflects the color boldly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Photo Lady. I used the pop-up flash in slow-synchro setting to get this, which might account for the quality of definition in the reflection.
Click to expand...

well it worked.. i love it


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Photo Lady said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173981
> 
> 
> 
> i love how everything is so green and yet it reflects the color boldly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Photo Lady. I used the pop-up flash in slow-synchro setting to get this, which might account for the quality of definition in the reflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well it worked.. i love it
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Island lighthouse reflection by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

[URL='https://flic.kr/p/2ewPcxT' said:
			
		

> Toronto Island lighthouse reflection[/URL] by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


beautiful...... i never saw a lighthouse in such shallow water.. did nature or man change this landscape over the years.. i love the brick texture and beauty of the lighthouse.. what is the bit of red in the tree...


----------



## johngpt

danbob6 said:


> View attachment 173713





Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 173572


Aren't these refractions rather than reflections?


----------



## danbob6

I think you might be right.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## texxter

Did this a while ago... the model is a makeup artist who used makeup to make himself look older.  The older man is looking at his reflection as a younger man.  We used a mirror and combined two different images into a composite with the older and younger versions of himself.


----------



## johngpt

I've seen the light

.


----------



## Photo Lady

I finally have one


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 174794


wow very nice..


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Flooded Toronto Island by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Toronto Island flooding.... by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

leavin'

.


----------



## TheCameraDos

Reflection theme photography can spice up a simple picture into an eye conic one. For this category you must have a good knowledge of angles, good perspective and vigilant artist's site. I have found this amazing reflection image on web. Check it out.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Photo Lady

Philmar said:


> very nice!
> 
> 
> Toronto Island flooding.... by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 175129


love this one.. just overall great besides the reflection..


----------



## Photo Lady

today i went to a pond to see some wild life.. i saw alot of geese and heard the bullfrog croak..


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Photo Lady said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175129
> 
> 
> 
> love this one.. just overall great besides the reflection..
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Tropicalmemories

Just a mobile phone snap - but I like the faint reflection, and also gave it the 1950's green lady treatment.


----------



## danbob6




----------



## SquarePeg

C0E05FCC-96F5-455D-8ED5-11CBCCEE9C41 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Shot for Flickr's Macro Mondays back in 2014.
Reflection in her eye of the adjacent window used for lighting her.





.


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Island flooding and Toronto sunset skyline by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto  Island Water Treatment Plant by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## waday

Morning Reflections by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

cuchara

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Toronto island ferry passes between the flooded island and the city skyline by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

what if the window into the soul is dirty? 

.


----------



## mishele

johngpt said:


> what if the window into the soul is dirty?
> 
> .


Love it!! Great shot! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## Jeff15

Very nice shot........


----------



## Philmar

Temple Bell and the Cinesphere at Ontario Place by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Lee-Chin Crystal is part of Renaissance ROM, the Museum&#x27;s renovation and expansion project by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

late october bosque afternoon 

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

jc, those are pretty funny!


----------



## johngpt

inside outside

.


----------



## Philmar

masterful shot John




Museu Nacional d&#x27;Art de Catalunya - Barcelona, Spain by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Not sure if this really qualifies for the thread.
Back in 2015 our clothes washer broke down and I needed to bring laundry to the laundromat.
I was intrigued by the reflected light from the machines and floor.




the light at the end of the wash

.


----------



## Heidi Rosser

Lake Tekapo New Zealand.


----------



## Heidi Rosser

Just found this one too from Lake Tekapo. It was a great day for reflections.
This was across from the Church of the Good Shepherd which you can just make out on the right.


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Island flooding and Toronto sunset skyline by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Rising sun reflected in window.




morning window glow

.


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Toronto Island flooding and Toronto sunset skyline by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Can't stop looking at the blue on that dome and the donut near the top of the spire.


----------



## Philmar

MARS addition reflected in Hydro One Building - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

I'm a fixture

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Yayoi Kusama&#x27;s INFINITY MIRRORED ROOM - Art Gallery of Ontario by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> I&#x27;m a fixture
> 
> .



What is the blue object John?


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I&#x27;m a fixture
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the blue object John?
Click to expand...


It's a foam kneeling pad. Useful for kneeling and for keeping kit or body parts from setting down in the wet.


----------



## johngpt

morning sasebo reflections

.


----------



## johngpt

Elizabeth, were you going to say something when you quoted my reply?


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> Elizabeth, were you going to say something when you quoted my reply?


Yes I was going to say that's a lot of equipment!! Sorry still did not decide on new PC, This old thing is tricky..so maybe I will decide on a new one today


----------



## johngpt

Photo Lady said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth, were you going to say something when you quoted my reply?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I was going to say that's a lot of equipment!! Sorry still did not decide on new PC, This old thing is tricky..so maybe I will decide on a new one today
Click to expand...

LOL.
Did you pull the trigger on a new PC?


----------



## johngpt

clarification


Here's a head scratcher.
The silhouette of me and all that foliage in the background are reflections.
The door and windows within me, is what the camera is seeing across the building to the far door and windows.


----------



## Derrel

Reflections of the signage from Mo's restaurant on the surface of Siletz Bay, in Lincoln City. Oregon


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth, were you going to say something when you quoted my reply?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I was going to say that's a lot of equipment!! Sorry still did not decide on new PC, This old thing is tricky..so maybe I will decide on a new one today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.
> Did you pull the trigger on a new PC?
Click to expand...

Wow this is really neat photo..even a little scary ..mystical ..As far as PC no still did not order it.. I never use to be this way...I am undecided what one I want..but any day now Lol


----------



## johngpt

wood duck ripples

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Derrel




----------



## SquarePeg

Wow that’s a great shot


----------



## Derrel

SquarePeg said:


> Wow that’s a great shot



Thanks. Shot from my car, through the open window, as a great blue heron took to flight. As seen from  the dike  / elevated roadway of a blackberry - lined, shallow pond frequently used by water birds. With a 500 mm f/8 Nikon mirror lens from the 1970s ,on my very first trial outing with the lens, Nikon D610, newly-acquired, used. I was striving here for a sort of Japanese watercolor-inspired, soft look.

ISO 1,000 allowed me to shoot at f/8  at 1/1600 second.


----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> View attachment 187679



Proof that photos don't have to be sharp all the time. Beautiful image.


----------



## Philmar

Pre-dawn flooded Woodbine Beach [8 sec exposure] - Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

paddleboarder on the rio grande

.


----------



## Derrel

December 11, 2012. iPhone 4.


----------



## Derrel

Reflected Sunset, Depoe Bay, Oregon. 
May 7, 2012.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Woodbine Beach Changing Station by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Binions neon - Las Vegas by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 188827


JC, this is brilliant!


----------



## johngpt

bridge at tramway and second street

.


----------



## Philmar

Church of San Servacio Saint Servatius in Valladolid, Yucatan by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

ishi-dōrō and waterfall 

.


----------



## Philmar

Reflections by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Yours truly - reflections by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Philmar

Ashbridges Bay dawn reflection by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## willard3

My Pictures0007 by Willard Bridgham, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Pilings, Reflected, Columbia River at Ranier.


----------



## Philmar

Old City Hall reflected by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Ashbridges Bay dawn reflection by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

South Etobicoke after dusk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## jcdeboever

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 192267


BFIF


----------



## Gardyloo

Mirror Lake, Alaska


----------



## Philmar

South Etobicoke in the evenimg by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Space Face

A tad minimalist this one of a bit of my car.


----------



## Philmar

GM9A2944 by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

South Etobicoke in the evening by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk over Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto reflection by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

Beaver pond reflections.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Winterberries along the shore.


----------



## Philmar

Early dusk falls upon Ontario Place Cinesphere by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

Mallard.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Agha Khan Museum by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Phenomenal photos Phil.


----------



## johngpt

sunrise over the rio grande 29May17

.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Eastern Larch(Tamarack) trees grace the Black Moshannon Lake shoreline with gold, before losing their needles.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Joel Bolden




----------



## Joel Bolden




----------



## Philmar

Harbourfront Centre reflection by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mack Mack Mack Mack Mack by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Early morning reflections by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

A place to reflect and be reflected by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Lez325

DSC00379 Yuck I dont like that by Les Moxon, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Zakim Sunrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

SquarePeg said:


> Zakim Sunrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr


wow this is gorgeous


----------



## SquarePeg

Photo Lady said:


> wow this is gorgeous


Thanks so much!  The sky was crazy that morning. The light was changing so fast!  Here is the first shot I took.  The one in the previous post was the last.



Zakim Sunrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

SquarePeg said:


> Thanks so much!  The sky was crazy that morning. The light was changing so fast!  Here is the first shot I took.  The one in the previous post was the last.
> 
> 
> 
> Zakim Sunrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr


especially the sky..timing is everything.. very pretty too.. but the last one is just gorgeous.. i don't think you will see a better reflection vs sky then this one..


----------



## TATTRAT

Test Shots: Fruit &amp; Light Play


----------



## Philmar

The Portlands and abandoned Hearn electricity generating plants by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## SquarePeg

Star reflections by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Sandwich MA boardwalk


----------



## Philmar

Dusk reflection - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Downtown reflections by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

After the rain by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Aldie, VA by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Piazza San Marco and puddle - Venice by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Fair Lakes Private lake by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Lez325

As a Wildlife Photographer- I see many many reflections- here are a couple  I like 



DSC01265 Teal by Les Moxon, on Flickr



DSC07513 Oh this water IS cold by Les Moxon, on Flickr

Les


----------



## Philmar

Venice reflections by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 250398


Nicely spotted!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## Philmar

Autumn reflection at the Beaches boardwalk by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Impressionistic colour theme!


----------



## TATTRAT

Walney Park by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Glass and clouds by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Dominion Centre reflection by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Venice reflections by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise jog on the boardwalk by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Christmas lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

National Mall Scenes by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

City reflections by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## This child

Philmar said:


> City reflections by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


Looks like the tower is twisting in the wind.  More interesting than if just straight and tall.


----------



## Philmar

Nathan Phillips Square as the zamboni floods the ice rink by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty reflections by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

RC Harris Water Filtration Plant reflection by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Love by the lake by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

GM9A9611 by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Boardwalk reflwections by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Beaches Lions Club by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Safety railings of RC Harris jetty by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

TTC streetcar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Old City Hall tower reflected by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## John 2

The  first and third stand out for me Phil.  The first in particular is a well seen great capture.


----------



## Philmar

Wooden walking bridge - floating village of Maing Thauk, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Avignon reflection by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Terrier

Tasmanian Devil.


----------



## Philmar

Mucem - Museum of Civilizations of Europe and the Mediterranean by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lyon reflections by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

